# Bambus in Mörtelkübel



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

na so langsam kommt ja wieder Leben ins Forum, der Winterschlaf scheint beendet zu sein....

Also zu meinem Anliegen:

für das Umfeld meines geplanten Teiches möchte ich Bambus verwenden. Nun wird ja allerorten davor gewarnt, Bambus ohne Wurzelsperre einzupflanzen. 
Deshalb habe ich mir überlegt den Bambus in einen Mörtelkübel (Kunststoff, ca. 100x50x50 cm) zu pflanzen und diesen einzugraben.

Zur Vermeidung von Staunässe sollen Löcher in den Boden des Kübels.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ?
Bricht der Bambus vieleicht durch die Löcher aus?
Oder wäre eine Sperre nur zur Seite (Folie oder Boden aus dem Kübel herausschneiden) besser?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

hallo georg,

ich denke in dieser frage wirst du von silke noch hören - die ist bei bambus profi  

aus meinen erfahrungen kann ich sagen daß bambus nicht tiefer als 60cm wuchert - also müßte nach der theorie auch dein 50cm tiefer kübel ausreichen - wenn du einen hostbildenden bambus verwendest entwickelt der sich rund und ist sicher besser im zaun zu halten.

als vorschlag - da gibt es doch in den baumärkten so schöne runde tiefe kübel - die kannst du ja dann ab 60cm unter der erde abschneiden.

was ich ganz vergessen habe - dein 50cm kübel muß ja auch noch einwenig aus der erde rausschauen - dann haben wir bloß noch 45cm ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

welchen Bambus ich nehme, weis ich noch nicht.
Da der Bambus im Terassenbereich stehen soll, wird der Kübel noch von den Bodenplatten verdeckt und kommt so noch ca. 5 cm. tiefer.
Oder schleicht der böse Bambus sich gar zwischen Kübelrand und Bodenplatten (40x40x5 cm Betonplatten auf Sand verlegt) und hebt diese an ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

Hallo Georg,
erstmal eine Frage: welche Sorte soll es sein? Es gibt wuchernde und horstbildende (nichtwuchernde).
Falls du dich für eine wuchernde Sorte entscheidest musst du einen Kübel nehmen, der mind. 65 cm tief (lieber mehr) ist. Sonst wandern dir die Rhizome durch die Löcher und dann hast du den Salat.  
Also möglichst grossen Kübel kaufen, Boden ab (Bambus hasst Staunässe) und eingraben. Der Rand sollte aber unbedingt frei zugänglich bleiben, damit du kontrollieren kannst, ob sich ein Rhizom rüberschleicht.(auch zwischen Platte und Kübel)
Da musst du höllisch aufpassen!!!
Wuchernde Sorten solltest du IMMER einsperren, denn sie wandern dir sonst ÜBERALL hin, sogar durch Asphalt.
Eine gute Seite dazu findest du unter www.bambus.de.
Da kannst du dich im Forum zu allen Problemen beraten lassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

Hallo Silke,

danke für die Tipps.
Ich werde mich mal ein bischen schlau machen, was die Sorten angeht.
Notfalls nehme ich eine Regentonne ohne Boden (ca. 1,20 m hoch).


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. März 2004)

Hallo Georg,
gern geschehen.  8) 
Wenn du dir eine Regentonne zulegst, achte darauf, dass der Durchmesser schön gross ist, sonst musst du schon im zweiten Jahr auslichten bzw. teilen.
Wenn alles fertig ist, kannst du ja mal Bilder machen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also Bambus interessiert mich auch und ich habe auch gleich eine Frage dazu.
Ich hatte mir vorgestellt ihn in Betonkübel an eine Seite der Terasse zu pflanzen. Als Windschutz sozusagen. Meint Ihr das das geht??? Oder kann es passieren, dass der Bambus die Kübel sprengt?

Gibt es vieleicht eine Altanative?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo Falk,
kommt darauf an, wie dickwandig der Kübel ist.
Hat er einen Boden? Wenn ja ist das schlecht, denn dann wird dir der Bambus eingehen, weil das Wasser nicht ablaufen kann.
Wenn du diese Schachtringe meinst, die sind ok, müssen aber 70 cm tief sein.
Das Problem ist meistens, dass die Fläche zu klein ist, und du schon nach 3 Jahren wieder ausgraben, teilen ... musst.
Nimm doch horstbildende Sorten, dann sparst du dir einen Teil Arbeit.

Als Sperre hab ich mir diese spezielle Folie (sehr stabil) gekauft, bei ebay, und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Falls du noch Fragen hast, kannst du mir auch eine PN senden.
Ab morgen bin ich allerdings für 6 Tage unterwegs.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo Silke,

danke für die Tips. ich schreibe keine pm, da ich denke, das andere auch von Deinen Antworten profitieren können.

Ich meine die Pflanzringe aus Beton, die man so zu kaufen bekommt. Halt nur nicht als Ring sondern als Kasten. Es stehen jeweils 3 übereinander. Wirklich hoch sind die nicht. Wenn ich jetzt wüßte, wie der Bambus heißt, den ich mir bestllt habe, dann könntest Du mir sicherlich noch weiterhelfen. Ich glaube, das war so eine Art japanischer oder chinesischer Riesnbambus. Man muss ihn halt klein halten, das ist mir klar und er soll ohne Schutz auch bis zu -5 Grad aushalten. Sagt Dir das was?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo Falk,
es wäre schön, wenn du den Namen noch herauskriegst.
Hast du ihn bei ebay gekauft? Da werden solche Sachen ja angeboten.
Bis zu -5°C scheint mir für Deutschland allerdings nicht frostfest. Ohne Schutz wird er dir sicher erfrieren.
Selbst dann wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass er das abkann. (oder wohnst du im Weinbauklima?)
Die Betonringe halte ich für ungeeignet, da der Bambus auch durch eine 1 mm-Fuge abhaut. Dann wäre alles umsonst.
Bin gespannt auf deine Antwort, um welche Sorte es sich handelt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo Silke,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Also der Bambus soll heißen "Bambusa gigantea (syn. Dendrocalamus giganteus)"

Sagt Dir das was?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

Hallo Falk,
ich will dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber das ist ein tropischer Bambus (aus Indonesien), der bei uns ausgepflanzt keine Chance hat. Er wächst in Gewächshäusern bei hoher Luftfeuchte sehr schnell und hoch, aber draussen wird er nix.
Da musst du dich nach einem anderen Bambus umschauen.
Hast du schon mal die Seite www.bambus.de besucht?
Da findest du auch viele Sortenbeschreibungen für unser Klima.


----------

